

Ask HN: Which cloud-based file-service are you using? - philippnagel


======
davismwfl
For?

Our own products and for any programmatic file access, backups etc we use S3.

For simple file sharing internally and with clients we use box. We keep a
dropbox account active for those clients that already have dropbox setup, but
our preference is box. The reason for that is likely more personal preference
over capabilities, but we just like box better overall. It works good, never
had an issue and to me it feels more business friendly from the start.

------
mzjs
Google drive. Performance is terrible (it hogs memory), but the sharing
features are great. Also, the storage is cheap.

------
shakycode
I also use S3 for application storage of static assets. For internal use we
use Dropbox all over the place.

